# The benefits of giving up booze.



## PaulB (19 Aug 2019)

Today is day one of week nine booze free for me and I have to say it's been fantastic with one overwhelming benefit. 

Skin is better, eyes are brighter, thoughts clearer, sleep better, running/cycling faster-more efficiently, fewer (no) sporting injuries, weight's dropped 2 kilograms since June but the best one of all for me is my belly! The size of it was a source of embarrassment when unexpectedly glimpsed in a reflection. I'd tried loads of times to get it reduced but the only one that's worked is the elimination of the dead calories I'd intake through alcohol. When I'm most tempted - last Friday night was a toughie - I'd pull up my shirt and stand in front of a mirror, push it out as far as it would go and ask myself if I wanted to look like that again!


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

Well done. I have seriously dropped my intake. I try to drink just 2 days a week. Have to admit that last week was a BIG fail but I start a new week today


----------



## PaulB (19 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Well done. I have seriously dropped my intake. I try to drink just 2 days a week. Have to admit that last week was a BIG fail but I start a new week today


I've tried many times but cannot drop my intake - with any consistency anyway. I can only do it if I go completely teetotal.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Aug 2019)

PaulB said:


> I've tried many times but cannot drop my intake - with any consistency anyway. I can only do it if I go completely teetotal.


It may get to that point, we will see. I go to Majorca in October so would like to a) be slimmer by then but b) enjoy a drink in the evening.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2019)

20+ years ago I was in a job that had a culture of lunch time and evening drinking. I decided to knock it on the head. I went down the 'No drinking on a school night' route. Ive kept it up ever since
However.. I do like a good bevvy now and again if I'm out for a gig or a night out.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Aug 2019)

In my fourth year now. I agree with all the above benefits. Finance is another big one.

And for me, going through a particularly tough 10 years, I really don’t need the ups and downs that alcohol puts me through.

Life just gets better. Nearly out the other side and when I am there I won’t be celebrating with a piss up that’s for sure.


----------



## Sharky (19 Aug 2019)

Giving up alcohol was easy for me. I started having migraine/severe headaches when I was about 40 and realised that one of the triggers was alcohol. And I don't mean a large quantity. Just a couple of sips of larger and I could feel a headache coming on. So just stopped. Now 25 years later, I can drink when I am thirsty as a treat, but rarely never more than a small bottle of larger/beer and never wine or spirits.

When out, just drink the 0% lagers/beers as I am usually the driver anyway.


----------



## Rusty Nails (19 Aug 2019)

In recent years I have cut down on my booze intake. Not deliberately, it just sneaked up on me.

Other than one-off occasions I now have just one night a week when I drink with a bunch of old friends. I have even found that I enjoy parties/nights out without alcohol and still join in and laugh as much. I wish I had been able to do this when I was young.

I do like a few pints now and again but it's no big deal when I don't have any.


----------



## MarkF (19 Aug 2019)

PaulB said:


> I've tried many times but cannot drop my intake - with any consistency anyway. I can only do it if I go completely teetotal.


 
I regularly have months off, like you l can't cut back, it's all or nothing. When off l feel all the benefits you mentioned in your first post, but l never have as good a time...l don't know anybody who doesn't drink.


----------



## Milzy (19 Aug 2019)

I’m off to a wedding soon with some dreadful people present. I will need a bit of booze to get me through the day.


----------



## MichaelW2 (19 Aug 2019)

I seem to have gone off alcohol altogether. I used to enjoy a snifter of whiskey in the evening but now it is just for special days. I sends me straight to sleep.


----------



## Rusty Nails (19 Aug 2019)

MarkF said:


> I regularly have months off, like you l can't cut back, it's all or nothing. When off l feel all the benefits you mentioned in your first post, but l never have as good a time...*l don't know anybody who doesn't drink.*



Neither do I, but my friends have stopped ribbing me on the times I go out and just don't fancy a drink. I've realised that it's not beer that I enjoy in the pub but the company, the arguments and the laughs...and they are there without the beer.

Reading this thread has made me realise that I never drink when I'm at home and we haven't got visitors. The irony is that I have a drinks cabinet stocked with all the spirits, wine and beer I will ever need, for when we have visitors, and it just keeps growing each year with unwanted gifts and "just in case" stuff. I even have a 3/4 full bottle of Tia Maria that I bought in the early 70s in Majorca. Probably undrinkable now but I might try it out over ice-cream.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Aug 2019)

PaulB said:


> Skin is better, eyes are brighter, thoughts clearer, sleep better, running/cycling faster-more efficiently, fewer (no) sporting injuries, weight's dropped 2 kilograms since June but the best one of all for me is my belly!


As I don't drink what excuse can I use?


----------



## MarkF (19 Aug 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Neither do I, but my friends have stopped ribbing me on the times I go out and just don't fancy a drink. I've realised that it's not beer that I enjoy in the pub but the company, the arguments and the laughs...and they are there without the beer.



No, l definitely miss beer, l like it a lot, particularly Samuel Smiths organic lager & Duvel. I don't drink Jan or Oct plus in every month there'll be a dry week or more, but l like beer.

My last drink was 8 days ago at my mum's party and I don't drink at home


----------



## postman (19 Aug 2019)

I stopped in 2012 due to my gall bladder exploding.13 nights in hospital all caused by bad diet and binge drinking.I have to say i have had two pints in the last two months at my monthly lads meeting.Because i have given up lemonade,cola's and cutting back on latte's.Enjoyed the pint also.But that is the limit.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2019)

Even I've cut down, don't drink during the week.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2019)

I'm not far off forty years without a drink now. I just got fed up with giving myself expensive hangovers.


----------



## keithmac (19 Aug 2019)

I had a month off in January and it wasn't that bad really.

I'm in the same trap as everyone else, my friends are big drinkers and I can't "have just one" for some reason.

I think it does take it's toll on your mental well being, definitely a low the day or two after.

Might give another month off a try and not cave in so easily!.


----------



## Joffey (19 Aug 2019)

I'm starting a booze free stint today. It's gonna be tough this weekend as I'm at a BBQ and a wedding but alcohol is affecting my work, cycling and mental health. Hoping to do a month couple of weeks off it to start with and see how I go.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Aug 2019)

Overweight, chronic acid reflux, Irritable Bowel Syndrome, sleeplessness and very high blood pressure all disappeared when I stopped drinking.

I found being teetotal to be boring though and I'm having the occasional drink now but keeping an eye on my blood pressure. So far it's been OK. Also don't binge like I used to and only drink quality stuff now.


----------



## PaulB (19 Aug 2019)

MarkF said:


> I regularly have months off, like you l can't cut back, it's all or nothing. When off l feel all the benefits you mentioned in your first post, but l never have as good a time...l don't know anybody who doesn't drink.


We must be drinking twins then because I can relate to everything you've written there.


----------



## Milzy (19 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm not far off forty years without a drink now. I just got fed up with giving myself expensive hangovers.


Haha, I often drink 4 pints of craft ale watching films in the house. You just need to know when to stop. Relaxing evening & no hangover then morning bike ride.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> Haha, I often drink 4 pints of craft ale watching films in the house. You just need to know when to stop. Relaxing evening & no hangover then morning bike ride.


I wouldn't even consider it now, no craving at all and despite being a regular boozer through my youth I never missed it from day one.


----------



## albal (19 Aug 2019)

Still drink and enjoy it. Probably x50 units a week. ? Tho never when working ( I,m HGV +) Tho if I had a family I guess a different story.


----------



## Rock bus (19 Aug 2019)

I’m contemplating giving up at the moment. 
I don’t drink a lot at all. Hardly ever during the week and just at weekend. Normally just a few beers, g&ts or share a bottle of wine with the wife on fridays and Saturday. Then every couple months big blow out with the lads.
So it’s not an issue but I’ve been thinking how it’s weird that whenever I’m having fun it normally involves a few drinks as well. Just seems a bit weird.
Thing is, I really do love a few drinks and how it makes me feel at the time. Not sure I want to stop something I genuinely enjoy.


----------



## Milzy (19 Aug 2019)

Rock bus said:


> I’m contemplating giving up at the moment.
> I don’t drink a lot at all. Hardly ever during the week and just at weekend. Normally just a few beers, g&ts or share a bottle of wine with the wife on fridays and Saturday. Then every couple months big blow out with the lads.
> So it’s not an issue but I’ve been thinking how it’s weird that whenever I’m having fun it normally involves a few drinks as well. Just seems a bit weird.
> Thing is, I really do love a few drinks and how it makes me feel at the time. Not sure I want to stop something I genuinely enjoy.


Everything in moderation. You tend to find Tee totals can have fairly boring personalities.


----------



## Rusty Nails (19 Aug 2019)

Rock bus said:


> I’m contemplating giving up at the moment.
> I don’t drink a lot at all. Hardly ever during the week and just at weekend. Normally just a few beers, g&ts or share a bottle of wine with the wife on fridays and Saturday. Then every couple months big blow out with the lads.
> So it’s not an issue but I’ve been thinking how it’s weird that whenever I’m having fun it normally involves a few drinks as well. Just seems a bit weird.
> *Thing is, I really do love a few drinks and how it makes me feel at the time. Not sure I want to stop something I genuinely enjoy.*



Then I would carry on as you are (except possibly the big blowout, depending how big!). 

I never made a specific decision to cut back, and probably never would have thought to, it just happened gradually. I think the big change was when I stopped playing squash a few times a week about ten years ago. Every game was followed by a pint or three in the club afterwards.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Aug 2019)

I've never been a big drinker , but enjoy a beer.
Not " a beer " as in 4 , 5 ,6 etc .
Just 1 when I go out for food, or a pat on the back pint after an occasional big run with my mate.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> Everything in moderation. You tend to find Tee totals can have fairly boring personalities.


Some of the most boring people I know are drinkers. Only those equally pie eyed find them funny.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Some of the most boring people I know are drinkers. Only those equally pie eyed find them funny.



One pet hate of mine was getting cornered by a drunk waster. Normally sharing his wisdom and secrets of success.  Whatever wino. Boring boring boring.

I would also get bored out of my bracket in noisy, busy bars. Couldn’t follow conversations because of the white noise and goddamn hated all the spittle in my face. Mind you: You can cycle in big groups and the same thing happens.


----------



## Milzy (19 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Some of the most boring people I know are drinkers. Only those equally pie eyed find them funny.


Great point.


----------



## Milzy (19 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> One pet hate of mine was getting cornered by a drunk waster. Normally sharing his wisdom and secrets of success.  Whatever wino. Boring boring boring.
> 
> I would also get bored out of my bracket in noisy, busy bars. Couldn’t follow conversations because of the white noise and goddamn hated all the spittle in my face. Mind you: You can cycle in big groups and the same thing happens.


Yeah I once got some guy who delivered carpets nationwide tell me about how he’s made it in life on £13 p/h. He was telling the same story to everyone else in the pub. Doughnut.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2019)

I went for a liver function test 2 weeks ago. I saw my GP about what I thought was me drinking too much each night. I was and still am on around 4 pints a night. I wanted him to send me to some sort of AA sessions,but he said first we'll test your liver. The test was clear which makes it difficult for me. If it'd been 'you have a slight problem' i'd have motivated myself to stop drinking, but by being given the all clear I now tell myself it's ok to carry on drinking 4 pints a night. I mentioned this experience to a bloke who was told after taking the same blood test that his liver was affected by alcohol, even though he hasn't drunk for 3 years and was never a heavy drinker before that. I'm now wondering if they got our blood samples mixed up at the lab'.


----------



## Milzy (20 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went for a liver function test 2 weeks ago. I saw my GP about what I thought was me drinking too much each night. I was and still am on around 4 pints a night. I wanted him to send me to some sort of AA sessions,but he said first we'll test your liver. The test was clear which makes it difficult for me. If it'd been 'you have a slight problem' i'd have motivated myself to stop drinking, but by being given the all clear I now tell myself it's ok to carry on drinking 4 pints a night. I mentioned this experience to a bloke who was told after taking the same blood test that his liver was affected by alcohol, even though he hasn't drunk for 3 years and was never a heavy drinker before that. I'm now wondering if they got our blood samples mixed up at the lab'.


Sweet Jesus of Nazareth, I will have 4 pints a week unless it’s a going out do. 4 pints a night is problem in my eyes.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> Sweet Jesus of Nazareth, I will have 4 pints a week unless it’s a going out do. 4 pints a night is problem in my eyes.



The GP thought the same, saying 5 a week was the safe limit. Yet when I asked him to refer me to AA he said it was up to me to do it. I suppose that way they test if you actually want to stop boozing.. To be quite honest no I don't.


----------



## keithmac (23 Aug 2019)

I've passed up 3 Gins and a night on the booze this week already, wife thinks I'm acting strange!..


----------



## bigjim (24 Aug 2019)

I used to drink half a bottle of wine a night. Then I taught myself to sip. I now drink one bottle over the week. By the way we are supposed to have a belly. Look at nature. All the mature animals have a belly.


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2019)

bigjim said:


> By the way we are supposed to have a belly. Look at nature. All the mature animals have a belly.



Really? That has just made my day


----------



## bigjim (24 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> Really? That has just made my day


My excuse anyway. But seriously, all the primates have a belly. Check the Silver backs out and they get all the ladies.


----------



## keithmac (24 Aug 2019)

I've got a couple of mates (from school days) over tonight for a bbq, see what happens..

Would be nice have a Sunday without a hangover!.


----------



## All uphill (9 Aug 2020)

Just came across this thread and realised I stopped using alcohol more than two years ago.

I've lost 7kg, feel transformed and don't miss it. The thing I can't understand is why I didn't do it twenty years earlier.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

I had access to free booze for years but never drank during daytime as it would be difficult to discipline somebody for being under the influence if I was in the same condition. I did have to socialise sometimes as part of my work but always made sure I was off duty from the production side.
Once I left that industry and had used up my stash and had to buy the stuff I cut down a lot and due to medication later had to stop completely. Been pretty well alcohol free now for about 5 years.


----------



## postman (9 Aug 2020)

I have just started to have a couple every now and then.But not a few days before a ride.Tomorrow I am going to Knaresborough.So even though I got offered a few pints over the weekend I turned them down.And the whisky is still not opened.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Aug 2020)

bigjim said:


> I used to drink half a bottle of wine a night. Then I taught myself to sip. I now drink one bottle over the week. By the way we are supposed to have a belly. Look at nature. All the mature animals have a belly.


yep, my understanding is that a six-pack is far from "natural", that it takes very serious targetted exercise to produce one.


----------



## keithmac (11 Aug 2020)

I had one 20 odd years ago, weighted crunches and all that malarkey!, long gone now.

My lad has one but there's not an ounce of fat on him!.

Fair play to anyone who puts the work in but not for me these days.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Sep 2020)

Two days ago I was 31 years sober. Yes there are lots of benefits but it's what you don't get or suffer from that makes the difference in a new life after drink.


----------



## Gunk (13 Sep 2020)

MarkF said:


> I regularly have months off, like you l can't cut back, it's all or nothing. When off l feel all the benefits you mentioned in your first post, but l never have as good a time...l don't know anybody who doesn't drink.



I lot us are like this, it becomes a habit, I find it very difficult to cut down but bizarrely I can stop for a month. I do think that I would benefit from stopping all together, however we’re a boozy sociable family so it does make it difficult.


----------



## stoatsngroats (13 Sep 2020)

For me, 6th June 2011 was the last day of wine at weekends, and beer occasionally. I’m healthier I think, in every way, and maybe less poor.
I love walking past the alcohol sections in the shops, but we also stopped meat/fish, and most weeks, dairy, so I am a svelte but old looking 54 yr old 😀
I don’t sleep in tents, nor do I drink my own pi$h, so I’m not totally off the wall 🤣


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2020)

Having quit for long periods of time before I’ve now reached the point I just have zero interest in booze. I have no idea how long it has bend since I drank. Probably weeks more than months. 

I’m fed up of a lifetime of IBS and a dietician suggested I quit drinking to see if it helped. It has. So this is an easy decision!

Quittin’ has also enabled me to start getting up a 4.30am every day. I’m getting so much more done!


----------



## Eziemnaik (13 Sep 2020)

Apparently one of the results of giving up alcohol is shorter life expectancy....
Talk about conflicting messages xd


----------



## keithmac (14 Sep 2020)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Having quit for long periods of time before I’ve now reached the point I just have zero interest in booze. I have no idea how long it has bend since I drank. Probably weeks more than months.
> 
> I’m fed up of a lifetime of IBS and a dietician suggested I quit drinking to see if it helped. It has. So this is an easy decision!
> 
> Quittin’ has also enabled me to start getting up a 4.30am every day. I’m getting so much more done!



My mate has given up for the same reason, he's also allergic to onions which was a new one on me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2020)

keithmac said:


> My mate has given up for the same reason, he's also allergic to onions which was a new one on me.



Yup me too, and garlic. I had an inkling I might be allergic garlic because my mum and sister are also allergic. I'd never had garlic before I met my wife! It's amazing!


----------



## PaulB (14 Sep 2020)

I've just had a look at this and my original post was from last year. This year though, this year...whoa, it's been considerably different. No races, no gatherings, no real reason to be the svelt young lothario I was this time last year. Having found no cause to give up the booze, I have more...._embraced_ the golden nectar. I reckon I weigh at least two kilos more than I did last September and since April, I haven't gone more than one week without the Don Revie. One more reason to hate this bloody virus thing!


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2020)

I have never been into drinking, even when I was younger and can't understand the binge drinking culture in the UK. Same with smoking, I have never smoked and never had the desire to do so. A bit of a boring person really . I don't even drink a pint of cider a week and a glass of wine occasionally. When somebody buys me a bottle a wine, it goes in the cellar and only comes out when we have visitors to eat. 
I am quite happy with orange squash or such likes, even plain old fashion water.


----------



## keithmac (14 Sep 2020)

PaulB said:


> I've just had a look at this and my original post was from last year. This year though, this year...whoa, it's been considerably different. No races, no gatherings, no real reason to be the svelt young lothario I was this time last year. Having found no cause to give up the booze, I have more...._embraced_ the golden nectar. I reckon I weigh at least two kilos more than I did last September and since April, I haven't gone more than one week without the Don Revie. One more reason to hate this bloody virus thing!



I did over 3 months tea total, then this bloody bug hit (we've worked through it but been some odd stuff going on at work), slipped back into the habit.

Back on the wagon again now though, first couple of weeks are the worst.


----------



## PaulB (14 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> I have never been into drinking, even when I was younger and can't understand the binge drinking culture in the UK. Same with smoking, I have never smoked and never had the desire to do so. A bit of a boring person really . I don't even drink a pint of cider a week and a glass of wine occasionally. When somebody buys me a bottle a wine, it goes in the cellar and only comes out when we have visitors to eat.
> I am quite happy with orange squash or such likes, even plain old fashion water.


Do the police know you practice cannibalism?


----------



## Milzy (15 Sep 2020)

Just one blow out every now and again just destroys your fitness. Sleep diminished and no energy. It’s ok if you can have one or two then just stop, seem to function ok drinking as long as you’ve no hangover.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Apparently one of the results of giving up alcohol is shorter life expectancy....
> Talk about conflicting messages xd



It’s true


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2020)

At least £1000 per annum saved in my case.


----------



## The Jogger (16 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s true


Not if you're drinking a bottle a day and you give it up


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2020)

The Jogger said:


> Not if you're drinking a bottle a day and you give it up



Even if you drink a pint a day. Giving up beer reduces life expectancy


----------



## The Jogger (17 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Even if you drink a pint a day. Giving up beer reduces life expectancy


I meant a bottle of spirits. I'm talking unhealthy drinking.....if you stop drinking a bottle of vodka a day, trust me, you will prolong your life.


----------



## NorthernSky (21 Sep 2020)

Milzy said:


> Just one blow out every now and again just destroys your fitness. Sleep diminished and no energy. It’s ok if you can have one or two then just stop, seem to function ok drinking as long as you’ve no hangover.


if only, if only! the ultimate test. for me it was have one or two then just have another one or two!
and i consider my will power to be pretty sturdy. alcohol just has that magic will breaking power


----------



## PaulB (4 Oct 2020)

I'm doing dry October. I had a two day start as well because I began on September 29th so it's one week sober (although, to be fair, I haven't been drunk as such for over a decade) but I do feel like drinking tonight - after that bloody 'performance'!


----------



## All uphill (4 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> I have never been into drinking, even when I was younger and can't understand the binge drinking culture in the UK. Same with smoking, I have never smoked and never had the desire to do so. A bit of a boring person really . I don't even drink a pint of cider a week and a glass of wine occasionally. When somebody buys me a bottle a wine, it goes in the cellar and only comes out when we have visitors to eat.
> I am quite happy with orange squash or such likes, even plain old fashion water.


I don't think that makes you boring @gavroche ! 

No one is more boring than a drunk, probably because so many of them think they are enormously funny.


----------



## The Jogger (5 Oct 2020)

I was a drunk, I didnt think I was enormously funny but I can laugh back at some of the things I did. However I remember when drinking, I use to work in a snooker club in the city area (Holborn but a lot of the customers would come up from the city with clients) I use to look at people with contempt when a pair would come in and order, a table, a sandwich and two cokes. I use to think you boring bastardos. In fact I was the boring bastardo, I would get up, drink, go to work and drink, go home and drink until I was ok to sleep. I did nothing else every day until I stopped and seen there was a lot more to life, probably what the pair were experiencing, yet I thought they were the boring ones. Not any more, I now try to enjoy everyday without the booze and life has got so much more interesting.


----------



## Ridgeway (5 Oct 2020)

Benefits:


More storage space at home
More money in pocket
Can always drive, use machinery 
Never have a rough morning due to inflicted pleasures
Become everyones best friend on Friday night when you're driving
Less things to recycle
2 - 5 are what caused me to pretty not drink from the age of 18yrs old or passing my driving test.


----------



## postman (23 Nov 2020)

Just having a lazy day while waiting for the repair man coming.So catching up with some threads.I have noticed I have been bringing in a few bottles of Guinness every fortnight then complaining about excessive peeing.So once again I am going to.try and stop.Included in this will be cola drinks,it is possible they both are irritating the bladder,we'll see.On the down side our off sells beer at a good price.


----------

